# Printing?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You know, I keep hearing folks talking about "printing" - how this gun is too big to carry or that gun "prints in my pocket". After carrying every day for a few months I have a hard time believing some bulge or part of an outline is really that consequential un less you are a covert operative or undercover agent. For the average civilian citizen carrying a gun for protection, I cant see it being a real issue. 

Of course, its our responsibility to actually "conceal" our weapons, especially with so many vocal opponents and the uneducated. But a tell-tale bulge, or 3" of straight line "printing" in a pocket would probably only be identifiable by Secret Service!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree to a point but it depends a lot on method of carry, build, etc. I like to carry IWB most of the time and as minimal as is possible with a Belly band and tucked in shirt when necessary. So as to minimize the "belt bulge" I go as thin as possible on the weapon of choice (1911 or 92FS both work very well by the way). Casual observer may not know it is a gun but I also don't want to be asked in front of a bunch of people, Hey what's up with that bulge on your hip? Blending in not standing out is the goal. Untucked and/or with a coat yes it's much less of an issue and more a matter of comfort and weight.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

and thats why i open carry everywhere i go lol


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

No need to open carry. I saw a signature on a forum once that said.. "Open carry is similar to wearing assless chaps" It really exposes all your cards.

Printing is in the eye of the beholder, much as beauty is. Do you really think that unless it's just really standing out that people are goint to ask you about it? If they did, tell 'em it's a cell phone and that's all.

If it comes down to a police officer calling you on it, tell them you have a permit and they are very perceptive to have noticed. Flattery goes a long way.

I once got stopped at Wal-Mart by a plain clothed "security officer" (aka loss prevention) when I bent over to pick up my gift card I was carrying around. It took a bit to get it as I keep my nails trim and tight. Anyways, he saw a bulge and thought I was hiding something. He asked to see what was under my shirt. Knowing the rules, I said, did you see me put anything under my shirt? He tried to "play it out" by saying that he'd call the police. I said, "let me call them" and I took my phone out and started dialing. He quickly said "wait!!!" I then explained to him that exposing what was under my shirt would cause more problems that it's worth. I produced my permit and he said "You need to leave the premesis immediately as we don't allow weapons in our store". 

It started a whole different conversation, but the point is, there are very few people that can identify your weapon under clothing unless circumstances are extreme... like trying to pick up a flat gift card off a waxed floor. Either way, they'd be hard pressed to call you on it short of you fully exposing your weapon. I didn't, it was just a loss prevention guy thinking I had something tucked away under my shirt. I doubt that it had to do with my ethnicity...but that's another story. Oh well.

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> I produced my permit and he said "You need to leave the premesis immediately as *we don't allow weapons in our store*".


Did you point him to their sporting goods department? What a moron. From what I've read on some other forums about over-zealous managers at Wally World putting up "NO CCW signs and employees like you encountered, a quick call to corporate usually straightens the store out fast.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Dynamik1 said:


> You know, I keep hearing folks talking about "printing" - how this gun is too big to carry or that gun "prints in my pocket". After carrying every day for a few months I have a hard time believing some bulge or part of an outline is really that consequential un less you are a covert operative or undercover agent. For the average civilian citizen carrying a gun for protection, I cant see it being a real issue.


I agree. In the winter I wear a Sig Tac jacket and if you knew I was carrying you could probably tell what it was - but to the average Joe they wouldn't know what was in my pocket.

As far as outlining, some clothes give no doubt what is under that shirt. My biggest concern would be someone noticing the gun imprint and calling POPO and being stopped. Not that it would be a problem just an inconvemience.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just remember that 95% of the public is too self-absorbed or busy to even give you a second glance. 4% may give you a second glace, but still won't see anything. And that last 1% will notice something, but think it's a phone, or pager, or iPod. And if they do see it's a gun, most will think "cop" because the for most non-gun folks, the thought that anyone carrying a gun that is not a LEO doesn't even enter their head. 

Disclaimer: These numbers are made up and do not represent actual scientific data. They were used for illustration purposes only. :mrgreen:


----------

